# ROPS.......can of worms!!



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

My Ford 1620 needs to be stored inside. But, some genius designed the ROPS to be taller than a 7' garage door opening. I know this is quite the hot topic, but does anyone know of a manufacturer building a foldable replacement? I know they make them for new tractors, but My 2005 HST with only 557 hours on it, is as new as this old boy is going to purchase.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I found this old Thread..edro:

http://www.tractorforum.com/f295/modify-rops-18475/


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice looking tractor. Excellent post by Ken_N_Tx provides many considerations / possibilities. 

My first thought was to take it to a welding shop and make a fold-down hinge system. But the simplest thing to do to maintain integrity of the ROPS would be to lower it down and drill new mounting holes, if it's feasible.


----------



## 2ndshift (Jan 13, 2014)

Cutting torch?


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have looked at both of those options. Cutting it down and shortening the height would drastically reduce it's ability to do the job of it's purpose. After sitting on the tractor, and holding a level from the top of my head back to the ROPS, there is not much room for lowering it.

A hinged system would be best, but I've yet to get a price from my weld technician. The contacts I've made to Ford Tractor Dealers, all resulted in: A hinged model is not manufactured for your tractor. 

For the Winter, I removed the ROPS and drove the tractor in the garage. I'll take another look at the issue, come Spring.


----------



## Rustynuts (Sep 13, 2014)

I remember fitting folding ROPS to various Fords when legislation came in way back in UK, so they were available! Not sure if ROPS is mandatory in (US?) but consider this before taking the gas axe to it, otherwise it's safety will be compromised.... Otherwise it should be simple enough to put a hinge it it. Good a luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it close to clearing the garage door header? If so, you could bleed off some air from the rear tires............ recharge it when you pulled it out. Kind of a pain in the butt, but it keeps you from having to get involved with modifications.


----------

